
Some SpiderMonkey Optimizations in Firefox Quantum - jandem
https://jandemooij.nl/blog/2017/12/06/some-spidermonkey-optimizations-in-firefox-quantum/
======
fpoling
Nice to see the property work finally removed getClass hooks. I remember
trying to remove those like 6 years ago, but I thought the breakage would be
too big to even try. SpiderMonkey is in good hands!

~~~
jandem
Thanks. Removing these hooks would have been a lot more complicated 6 years
ago: I'm pretty sure the new WebIDL DOM bindings got rid of many of them over
the years. I also replaced some of the Class hooks with proxies, did proxies
even exist back then? :)

~~~
fpoling
The proxies already existed at that time, but the idea of using them in the
native code to replace hooks did not :)

------
Sylos
Thanks for posting. I was already wondering, if SpiderMonkey didn't get the
memo of Quantum coming or what, because I never heard much about it when
seemingly every other team was touting their horn.

------
mmastrac
Kudos.

Also, this is a fantastic format for an article if you're looking to
communicate developer value to a wider audience.

